# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Освящение продуктов питания

## Лариса

Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные! Подскажите ,пожалуйста ,в случае если купленные фрукты,например, яблоки,забыли предложить и начали есть, можно ли потом  предлагать или уже нельзя?
Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Джая д.д

Харе Кришна, Лариса! Если начали есть до предложения, эта еда уже считается оскверненной, и предлогать ее уже нельзя.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Рассказывала одна преданная. 
Как-то с ней случилась подобная оказия. Она тогда взмолилась Кришне:"Дорогой Господь, прости мя грешную. Ты Господин и Повелитель всего, в том числе времени. Пожалуйста, посмотри в прошлое, когда я еще не ела эту пищу, и прими ее тогда от меня. Спасибо Тебе!"

----------


## Джая д.д

> Рассказывала одна преданная. 
> Как-то с ней случилась подобная оказия. Она тогда взмолилась Кришне:"Дорогой Господь, прости мя грешную. Ты Господин и Повелитель всего, в том числе времени. Пожалуйста, посмотри в прошлое, когда я еще не ела эту пищу, и прими ее тогда от меня. Спасибо Тебе!"


Это очень высокий уровень сознания!!!  :namaste:

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Рассказывала одна преданная. 
> Как-то с ней случилась подобная оказия. Она тогда взмолилась Кришне:"Дорогой Господь, прости мя грешную. Ты Господин и Повелитель всего, в том числе времени. Пожалуйста, посмотри в прошлое, когда я еще не ела эту пищу, и прими ее тогда от меня. Спасибо Тебе!"


И ведь логично  :smilies:  Но не пример для подражания. Как тут правильно заметили - уровень не тот  :smilies: 
Лучше просто попросить у Господа прощения.

----------


## uriy

Харе Кришна! Дорогие Вайшнавы. Хочу поделится. Есть такая фирма KAISERHOFF она выпускает из хорошей нержавеющей стали кокотницы 4 шт. и ложка в наборе. Очень удобные широкие 1 мм толщина стенок стаканчики для подношения бхоги. У кокотниц есть ручки, но я их обломал очень легко и зачистил.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

обязательно ли Божествам предлагать бхогу в мааааасеньких некрасиииивеньких тарелках из нержавейки? что случится если я буду предлагать на больших красивых фарфоровых или глинянных или посеребрянных блюдах с цветочками?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Лучше в золотых конечно  :smilies:  А глина вроде одноразовой считается. После контакта с пищей она уже подлежит выкидыванию. Но если вы каждый раз будете новое глиняное блюдце использовать - нет проблем  :smilies:

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> обязательно ли Божествам предлагать бхогу в мааааасеньких некрасиииивеньких тарелках из нержавейки? что случится если я буду предлагать на больших красивых фарфоровых или глинянных или посеребрянных блюдах с цветочками?


В фарфор добавляют перемолотые кости.Лучше серебро.В Индии продают серебряную посуду для Божеств.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> В фарфор добавляют перемолотые кости.


В любой фарфор?

----------


## Анджи

> В любой фарфор?


Не в любой. Фарфор, где есть добавки золы от костей животных так и называется - костяной фарфор.Считается дорогим сортом фарфора.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Маэстро Гугл говорит, что уже давно добавляют не костяную золу, а кальций. Правда откуда кальций - тоже вопрос...

----------


## uriy

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные. У кого нет посуды для божеств, можете приобрести в магазинах как я писал ранее. Кто не может, могу помочь доработать и привезти на фестиваль Садху-санга 2012. (доработка заключается в отломке ручек и зачистка алмазным надфилем. Очень аккуратно получается)  Размер чашек: диаметр верхней кромки 8.5 см. дно 6 см. высота 5 см. толшина стенок 1 мм. Емкость 165 мл. марка стали неизвестна магнит чуть –чуть притягивает, полностью нержавеющая. В комплекте ложечка. Цена с доработкой и доставкой на фестиваль 400р.(4-чашки и ложечка).  пишите на мой     sanatana23@mail.ru    Евгений. :good:

----------


## Стасслав

Я не очень понимаю, простите... кажется, Кришна Арджуне говорил, что он принимает ВСЁ любой дар искренний и с любовью, будь то простой цветок, или что-то совсем простое... обыкновенное человеку... а тут - чаши из золота или ещё чего-то там... что у меня есть - всё его. А из золота, или из глины... Какая разница? Скажите... Вот солнце встаёт утром, смотреть на него можно, не моргая... Что, оно для кого-то отдельно встаёт, а для меня - нет? По моему крайнему убеждению - нет других законов. Закон один. Готовить, или получать знания - нет никакой разницы. А в какой посуде... Так качество только одно - чистота. Наверное, я всё-таки не понимаю. А и Слава богу. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Александр.Б

> Так качество только одно - чистота.


Вы наверное хотели сказать, что критерий только один - чистота. Всё верно, по этому металлическая посуда хорошо, а серебряная лучше, т.к. серебро обладает бактерицидными свойствами. Но если вам не доступно поклоняться Богу с роскошью, то хоть в бумажных тарелочках предлагайте, хоть на пальмовых листьях. Но поймите, что преданный старается всё делать для Бога наилучшим образом. Потому, что Бог, он личность.

----------


## Стасслав

> Вы наверное хотели сказать, что критерий только один - чистота. Всё верно, по этому металлическая посуда хорошо, а серебряная лучше, т.к. серебро обладает бактерицидными свойствами. Но если вам не доступно поклоняться Богу с роскошью, то хоть в бумажных тарелочках предлагайте, хоть на пальмовых листьях. Но поймите, что преданный старается всё делать для Бога наилучшим образом. Потому, что Бог, он личность.


Спасибо. Именно такой ответ и хотелось услышать. А причина моего вопроса - элементарное невежество.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Спасибо. Именно такой ответ и хотелось услышать. А причина моего вопроса - элементарное невежество.


Невежество никогда не может быть причиной вопроса )))))

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Маэстро Гугл говорит, что уже давно добавляют не костяную золу, а кальций. Правда откуда кальций - тоже вопрос...


получают химическим путём из известняка и других природных компонентов

----------


## SergeyX

Искренность важна, чистота на духовном уровне с которой преподносятся продукты или предметы подношения...

----------


## Елизавета Н

А что насчет стеклянной посуды? Никогда не задумывалась о том, в какой посуде предлагаю, в финансах мы чрезвычайно стеснены, покупала вразнобой, получилось, что все тарелки для алтаря стеклянные. Только кружка фарфоровая. Один раз попыталась предлагать на фарфоровой тарелке, но она быстро была осквернена и утратила статус, возможно не понравилась парампаре.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Насчет самого первого вопроса в этой теме, про яблоки, скажите пожалуйста, имеется в виду, что если купил пакет яблок, и одно из них уже съел, то остальные яблоки в пакете уже нельзя предлагать?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Насчет самого первого вопроса в этой теме, про яблоки, скажите пожалуйста, имеется в виду, что если купил пакет яблок, и одно из них уже съел, то остальные яблоки в пакете уже нельзя предлагать?


В чем смысл предложения еды Кришне? В том, чтобы он попробовал её первым. Если вы насладились вкусом и видом яблок первыми, то какой смысл предлагать Кришне то, чем вы уже насладились? Это "прасад" от вас, а не бхога для наслаждения Кришны.

Правила не запомните, применяйте разум и относитесь к Кришне как к личности, а не автомату по производству прасада. В вашем случае разум подсказывает - если яблоко из пакета съели вы или другой вайшнав - тогда Кришне нельзя предложить из пакета остальные. Если какой-то материалист случайно насладился яблоком - не обращайте внимания, предлагайте, это отношения между вами и Кришной.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Насчет самого первого вопроса в этой теме, про яблоки, скажите пожалуйста, имеется в виду, что если купил пакет яблок, и одно из них уже съел, то остальные яблоки в пакете уже нельзя предлагать?


Остальные яблоки надо обязательно предложить Кришне! Предварительно помойте их и положите на них листик Туласи или хотя бы мысленно призовите Туласи, если пока нет листиков




> А что насчет стеклянной посуды? Никогда не задумывалась о том, в какой посуде предлагаю, в финансах мы чрезвычайно стеснены, покупала вразнобой, получилось, что все тарелки для алтаря стеклянные. Только кружка фарфоровая.


Это не проблема, предлагайте пока в такой посуде, которая есть у вас. Главное, чтобы никто, кроме Кришны, из нее не ел. В будущем появится возможность приобрести посуду из металла

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Насчет самого первого вопроса в этой теме, про яблоки, скажите пожалуйста, имеется в виду, что если купил пакет яблок, и одно из них уже съел, то остальные яблоки в пакете уже нельзя предлагать?


Так можно далеко зайти  :smilies:  А если из мешка кто-то съел яблоко, весь мешок уже непригоден для предложения? А если из вагона с яблоками? А если баржа с апельсинами пришла, наверняка кто то уже успел схомячить один апельсин, и что теперь, всю баржу собакам отдавать?  :biggrin1: 
Или даже если пакет, но вы хотите часть предложить как есть, а из другой части шарлотку испечь, то получается нужно заранее два пакета покупать? 
Как то все это туповато выглядит... Нигде в храмах так не делают. Покупают, скажем, ящик бананов, и каждый день понемножку предлагают с этого ящика.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Так можно далеко зайти  А если из мешка кто-то съел яблоко, весь мешок уже непригоден для предложения? А если из вагона с яблоками? А если баржа с апельсинами пришла, наверняка кто то уже успел схомячить один апельсин, и что теперь, всю баржу собакам отдавать? 
> Или даже если пакет, но вы хотите часть предложить как есть, а из другой части шарлотку испечь, то получается нужно заранее два пакета покупать? 
> Как то все это туповато выглядит... Нигде в храмах так не делают. Покупают, скажем, ящик бананов, и каждый день понемножку предлагают с этого ящика.


Это не выглядит туповато. Это как раз выглядит серьезно очень и ответственно. 
Мы стремимся обуздать свой язык, в еде и речи. Если пища не предложена, то мы вкушаем грех.
Если такие серьезные преданные будут думать, что не предложив Кришне я поел яблоко, которое купил, я съел грех и оставшиеся яблоки я не могу предложить, то это безусловно лучше. Так как в следующий раз побуждение съесть без предложения будет соперничать с тем, что всё будет не прасад.
Поэтому нельзя предлагать Кришне что было уже попробовано. И Ваши сравнения не уместны, мы покупаем и после этого эти продукты в нашей юрисдикции, а что было до этого не важно.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ну придумать можно все что угодно. Но все эти супер-аскезы могут распространяться на себя любимого, и никак не могу применяться к другим. Если кто-то решил, что предлагать нужно сразу весь купленный мешок - то это его личное дело. Остальные могут следовать хотя бы храмовым нормам.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Вы вводите в заблуждение . Никто в храме не ест не предложив Кришне.
Ни о каких супер аскезах речь не идёт, речь идёт о простом стандарте, что преданный ест только прасад.
Ваши размышления про мешок, шарлотку и баржу не подходят в данном случае.
Ни о каком мешке речи нет.
Речь идёт о купленных фруктах и о том что сами съели не предложив. 
Поэтому тут речь о дисциплине, образе мышления, а не стандарте. Если Вы как ни в чем не бывало говорите, что нет проблем, можно есть и потом предлагать, это не корректно. Предложить можно, если есть строгое осознание что такого делать больше не буду. Иначе всё превращается в фарс какой-то. Поел, потом предложил. М Вы это оправдываете своими домыслами.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Если у вас нет аскезы в еде, то и в речи ее нет. Используя такие термины как "туповато", приводя неуместные аргументы, можно предположить что нет аскезы и в еде. Отсюда реакция и искаженное восприятие информации.


Вы не привели реальных аргументов на уровне логики.
Оскорбляете своими оценками о том, как и кто что думает и спрашивает. При этом не имеете ни одного существенного основания в позиции по этому вопросу, кроме искаженного восприятия самой сути вопроса.
Речь не идёт про предложение всего пакета. Речь идёт о том, что надо всегда предлагать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Аскезу в еде совершают только вайшнавы. Если в семье есть дети или родственники, они могут легко взять яблоко из сумки и съесть его. Так же как эти яблоки в магазине брали из общей коробки и ели  обычные люди. Поэтому этот штучный товар надо не выбрасывать, а помыть и предложить Кришне должным образом. Нет утверждений обратных этому.

Если это не штучный товар, а, например, кусок сливочного масла, то оскверненнное масло, которое кто-то уже ел, мы не предлагаем Кришне.
Преданные едят только Кришна-прасад, они никогда не станут есть бхогу.

* Елизавета*, о предложении бхоги ещё была большая тема тут: 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=15058

----------


## Yudzhesh

В вопросе нет речи про других людей, детей и т.д. Говорится ясно - купили, съели. 
Во-вторых, если это наши дети и в области нашей ответственности, то разницы нет кто съел.
Ну и в третьих, сам по себе вопрос не столь важный, чтобы его так долго мусолить.
Но когда в таких простых вопросах искажения в восприятии, неправильное акцентирование в ответе, то речь идёт уже о самом принципе, а не о вопросе самом.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Как например Вы ответили про тилаку не верно. Мне пришлось писать правильно.
Если Вы не знаете точно, то гуглить первый попавшийся ответ можно, но стоит ли это делать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как например Вы ответили про тилаку не верно. Мне пришлось писать правильно.


Вы выставляете себя умнее духовных учителей, слова которых приводились в теме. В чем же они ошиблись? напишите это прямо в теме "Тилака", чтобы не быть смешным

----------


## Yudzhesh

Дорогая матаджи.
Я не выставляю себя умнее. Я лишь констатирую факты.
В теме про тилаку я подробно написал всё.
Стопа Вишну это другая сампрадая. Если Вы поищите чуть получше Вы найдете этому подтверждение в официальных гаудия-вайшнавских текстах.

Что касается ошибок, то мы все совершаем ошибки. Проповедники часто вынуждены отвечать сразу, без подготовки. Мы не можем знать всего. Это нормально. Нет никаких претензий в этом смысле.

----------


## Yudzhesh

http://www.krishna.ru/encyclopedia/c...0782_tilak.php

Вот здесь посмотрите.
Не обижайтесь на меня. Каждый делает свою работу.
Мои поклоны

----------


## Елизавета Н

Спасибо, уважаемые преданные. _/\_ Я сделала вывод для себя, что ничего страшного, если я предложу оставшиеся яблоки (милостивым учителям и Панча-Татве), но я не должна превращать это в привычку, то есть не должна расценивать ситуацию как нормальную.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я не выставляю себя умнее. Я лишь констатирую факты.
> В теме про тилаку я подробно написал всё.
> Стопа Вишну это другая сампрадая. Если Вы поищите чуть получше Вы найдете этому подтверждение в официальных гаудия-вайшнавских текстах.


Вы как раз выставляете себя умнее Бхактивикаши Свами, он ни в чем не ошибся, поскольку Господь Вишну неотличен от Кришны. А вайшнавская Тилака - это стопы  (стопа) Кришны или Вишну. 
Бхактивигьяна Госвами в семинаре это тоже объясняет:
"Главное значение Тилака – это стопа Господа Хари, это в Ведах говорится, в Яджур Веде в частности."

Это последнее, что я вам написала. 
Лакшмана Прана прабху, перенесите, пожалуйста, последние посты в тему "Тилака"

----------


## Елизавета Н

Роман, да, конечно, мы должны относиться к Кришне как к личности, но это то, что умеют делать очень немногие из нас, насколько я понимаю. На моем уровне, если я не ошибаюсь, приоритетом является следование правилам. Я не могу полностью полагаться на свой разум и на свое отношение к Кришне как к личности, так как и то, и другое у меня еще не в самом лучшем виде. ) Понятно, что отключать разум я тоже ни в коем случае не должна. Спасибо.)

----------


## Елизавета Н

Спасибо за ссылку, матаджи. ) Мои поклоны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо за ссылку, матаджи. ) Мои поклоны.


Елизавета, всегда очень рада общению  :friends:

----------


## Yudzhesh

Мои поклоны.
Главное чтобы все были счастливы.

----------

